# Happy Birthday Jimbo!!!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

LONG LIVE STYXS!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthday my friend.

Here's to many more healthy and peaceful years 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Here, here!!! Have a happy, happy, BEET-filled birthday   :lips: :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hope you have 'The Best of Times'  Happy Birthday!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Happy birthday, Jim! Knowing your age explains the whole Styx thing; you were but a young and easily impressionable youth back when they first became "famous"!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday Jim!! How was the celebration??


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Many Birthday wishes to you, Jim. May you have a long and happy life!!!



I can't believe I got through that without 1 Styx comment!!


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

congrats


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thank you one and all for the Birthday wishes. This was a particularly difficult birthday to get through. I appreciate all the notes!

-Jim

P.S. Styx rules!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY JIM!

Just for you Jim, I went out and bought the BEST OF STYX!......I love the guitar player. Not sure who it is yet.  Im kinda starting to like this group. Maybe I'll convert from listening to the Eagles and the Doors.  Ill have to think about it.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Jodi


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy belated Birthday Jim 

I was thinking about you yesterday while I was doing a research on beets


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Belated birthday wishes Jim,i hope you had a good day and the opportunity to relax and spoil yourself,Leo.


----------

